# mud boxes



## damudman (Jan 23, 2008)

How often do you change your blades on your boxes?
For me it has been 1.5 years, I think it is time for new blades and shoes


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

damudman said:


> How often do you change your blades on your boxes?
> For me it has been 1.5 years, I think it is time for new blades and shoes


 
Same here:laughing::laughing: I just keep turning the screws instead of changing blades.
Do you remember the old Ames blue steel blades? They would only last a couple of houses before you had to change them.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 9, 2007)

What, you can change them?? No wonder my work looks so bad!!!!











Once a year for me.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I change mine a couple of times a year.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I change mine, but noticed know the blade can slip off it I pull it off. (pulling with some pressure). I put it back in as much as possible, but don't know. Then again, it was an AMES blade for a Columbia box.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> I change mine, but noticed know the blade can slip off it I pull it off. (pulling with some pressure). I put it back in as much as possible, but don't know. Then again, it was an AMES blade for a Columbia box.


 
Put a slight bend by hand at each end of the blade. about 2" from the ends before it goes on the box.
That should hold it in place.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

^ -

Really? I never thought of that. I mean it doesn't fall off while using the box, but if I want I can pull it off with a little force pretty easy.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought a batch of off breed blades and they sure wore down fast. Every month they needed changed. They were to a point on the ends.


----------



## damudman (Jan 23, 2008)

I replaced mine wow. Nice, I will do it more offten now


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I replace mine every 4 months, it's a small price to pay to make you work nice and cut. remember ridges are a tapers worst friend.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

i change them when they need changed.Sometimes you can flip them and get more but its a no brainer to change one


----------



## wallrocker (Mar 12, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> I replace mine every 4 months, it's a small price to pay to make you work nice and cut. remember ridges are a tapers worst friend.


I used to wait a while before changing blades until I noticed how much Better flats look with new blade about every 4or 5 houses when I take my 12in blade out I cut an inch off each end and put it in my 10 box saves a lot of money all you do is take a pair of lineman pliers and hit it with a hammer and wear safety glasses cause it will fly off fast I can get blades at all wall (I just order 12in blades)for about 2bucks a price it's well worth it what happens when you keep turning your set screws in in wears the end of the blade down and crowns the flat and for my Columbia box when I keep fresh blades in it I put more mud out on my butts


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DLSdrywall said:


> worst friend.


:laughing: 

I like the expression...I'm like, so stealing it and stuff.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you replace the shoes with the blade change???


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

moore said:


> Do you replace the shoes with the blade change???


I don't change the shoes each time, unless I have gone too long on the blade and it wears into the shoe.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

wallrocker said:


> I used to wait a while before changing blades until I noticed how much Better flats look with new blade about every 4or 5 houses when I take my 12in blade out I cut an inch off each end and put it in my 10 box saves a lot of money all you do is take a pair of lineman pliers and hit it with a hammer and wear safety glasses cause it will fly off fast I can get blades at all wall (I just order 12in blades)for about 2bucks a price it's well worth it what happens when you keep turning your set screws in in wears the end of the blade down and crowns the flat and for my Columbia box when I keep fresh blades in it I put more mud out on my butts


2 bucks is a excellent price:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

At 2 bucks a blade why not buy some that are already 10 inches and save you the cutting?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

DLSdrywall said:


> I replace mine every 4 months, it's a small price to pay to make you work nice and cut. remember ridges are a tapers worst friend.


 About the same here its not often i use the side screws 2 adjust them!
Just throw in a new blade:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> Do you replace the shoes with the blade change???


U would b lucky if they get changed every couple of years!


----------

